# WBB: Joey Wells Resigns



## SycamoreStateofMind

*Wells Gone*

Joey Wells resigned today per Rick Semmler.


----------



## TreeTop

Woah.

I don't follow the women's program nearly as closely as the men's, but seems like it's a little out of nowhere.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

TreeTop said:


> Woah.
> 
> I don't follow the women's program nearly as closely as the men's, but seems like it's a little out of nowhere.



2-11 this year....12-18 last year....13-17 year before..... pretty god dang clear to me lol


----------



## Sycamore624

TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – Indiana State Director of Athletics Sherard Clinkscales announced Tuesday morning that Joey Wells has resigned as head women's basketball coach of the Sycamores.

"After meeting with him this morning Joey Wells has submitted his resignation as head women's basketball coach," Clinkscales said. "The team's competitive performance over the past three years and specifically its performance over the last year and half have not shown the progress that either Coach Wells or I had hoped.  I appreciate the contributions he has made to this program during the last six years. He and his wife, Tina, are valued members of the Terre Haute community.  I wish them all the best in their future endeavors."


http://gosycamores.com/news/2018/1/...s-resigns-as-head-coach-at-indiana-state.aspx


----------



## pbutler218

Can we PLEASE get the men's coach to do the same. See it's not that hard. If you're not getting the job done then do what's right. Thanks coach Wells!! And if I recall Greg Lansing stated he wasn't getting the job done in meeting with the A.D. last year and promised to get things going in the RIGHT direction........you see where that's going.........


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

pbutler218 said:


> Can we PLEASE get the men's coach to do the same. See it's not that hard. If you're not getting the job done then do what's right. Thanks coach Wells!!



ISU Football last in MVFC..ISU Womens Basketball Last in MVC....ISU Mens Basketball worst record in MVC.....What a shitty time to be a Sycamore fan lol


----------



## BankShot

pbutler218 said:


> Can we PLEASE get the men's coach to do the same. See it's not that hard. If you're not getting the job done then do what's right. Thanks coach Wells!!



May be a sign of things to come in Men's Basketball? Gotta give Wells credit for recognizing the inherent problems w/ the program and turning over the reins, instead of selfishly "milking" the ISU system for all that he can get...while seriously damaging the PRODUCT.


----------



## TreeTop

Regardless of record, anytime a coach resigns mid-season (without a public controversy looming overhead), yeah, I think it's out of nowhere.


----------



## pbutler218

BankShot said:


> May be a sign of things to come in Men's Basketball? Gotta give Wells credit for recognizing the inherent problems w/ the program and turning over the reins, instead of selfishly "milking" the ISU system for all that he can get...while seriously damaging the PRODUCT.



Agreed 100%!!!!!


----------



## treeman

Kudos to Wells, I’m not close to the situation but it appears that he left on good terms and was looking out for the best interests of the program. Good luck on the next endeavor!


----------



## Daveinth

Why is it that the women's program have coaching problems in mid season ? Jim Wiedie


----------



## sycamorebacker

BankShot said:


> May be a sign of things to come in Men's Basketball? Gotta give Wells credit for recognizing the inherent problems w/ the program and turning over the reins, instead of selfishly "milking" the ISU system for all that he can get...while seriously damaging the PRODUCT.



Give it up, Bank.  You were anti-Lansing before he coached one game.  You can't say now that you want him gone because of his record.


----------



## BankShot

Daveinth said:


> Why is it that the women's program have coaching problems in mid season ? Jim Wiedie



Aren't you married w/ girls?oke:


----------



## Bluethunder

Wonder if this was a "resign or we will fire you" situation.  A resignation always looks better.

So who takes over? I confess to not reading the article.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bluethunder said:


> Wonder if this was a "resign or we will fire you" situation.  A resignation always looks better.
> 
> So who takes over? I confess to not reading the article.



Appeared to be that sort of a situation based on my reading the article only.


----------



## meistro

I've met Coach Wells and he's a real good guy and I wish him the best. I think this shows Sherard is serious about bringing winning teams to ISU.


----------



## BankShot

sycamorebacker said:


> Give it up, Bank.  You were anti-Lansing before he coached one game.  You can't say now that you want him gone because of his record.



Ya, I guess that's why I* DEADHEADED* (w/o pay) while employed w/ Landstar Expedite from  Saskakatoon, Alberta, Canada to my home N. of* Louisville*, then drove to* Ft. Wayne* to meet Gotta Hav, who then drove to Cleveland's Quicken Arena for GL's one & only NCAA appearance in 2011.  :whack:

'Backer, you are clueless, and will go down w/ the SHIP & GL (who is likewise clueless). We have the best talent we've had since the Odum yrs. (didn't he avg 14 losses per season even then?), and he doesn't know what to do with it.


----------



## bent20

I'd like to see us move on from Lansing, too, but to be fair his team isn't 2-11 and losing by several points in most of its games.


----------



## BankShot

bent20 said:


> I'd like to see us move on from Lansing, too, but to be fair his team isn't 2-11 and losing by several points in most of its games.



The threshold for ISU Men' Basketball is considerably higher, given the fact of #1 fiscal draw for ISU Athletics. 

How many games have GL's squad come out in the 1st half this season_ lethargic and with no motivation_? Fans don't appreciate this, and it paints a negative picture of ISU sports in general. A week ago I watched a GL video, which stated that "he was NOT a Knute Rockne and given the 10 min between pep talk & tip-off, the motivation would be lost anyway." *Frankly, fans don't wanna hear this shit*...they see coaches that are highly successful on TV POSITIVELY motivating their squads. GL's statement was simply a COP OUT for an inability to get his players PSYCHOLOGICALLY prepared for games.


----------



## bent20

I don't think the threshold being higher makes it easier to talk a coach into walking away from his contract mid-season. 2-11 would though.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I'm sure Wells buyout was dirt cheap too since literally NO ONE CARES ABOUT WOMEN'S BASKETBALL!!!!

And when it comes to Lansing would any of you seriously resign and lose out on $750K? I seriously doubt it. Most of you are slaving away at some job and won't make that much in the next decade, so let's get real here. It's ISU's fault for being stupid and giving him a rolling contract that we have to buyout. At least Lansing's teams are still competitive. Based on the complaints I see you'd think our men's team was 2-13.

Also with this team we have three guards with a ton of potential (Barnes, Key, and Hughes). Barnes is a Sophomore, while both the Tennessee boys are freshman. Then add in Neese who will play part of next season. I think we're going to have a pretty good team in a year or two. Hopefully we can find a big guy that can at least rebound and not be a turnover machine. Some of you need to quit hitting the panic button so fast. Like it or not, we are in a rebuilding year. We might have a lot of talent, but a lot of it is not "experienced" talent yet.


----------



## bent20

I assume Wells was also near the end of his contract. He inherited a pretty good program from Moren, so it's too bad things didn't work out better.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I'm sure Wells buyout was dirt cheap too since literally NO ONE CARES ABOUT WOMEN'S BASKETBALL!!!!
> 
> And when it comes to Lansing would any of you seriously resign and lose out on $750K? I seriously doubt it. Most of you are slaving away at some job and won't make that much in the next decade, so let's get real here. It's ISU's fault for being stupid and giving him a rolling contract that we have to buyout. At least Lansing's teams are still competitive. Based on the complaints I see you'd think our men's team was 2-13.
> 
> Also with this team we have three guards with a ton of potential (Barnes, Key, and Hughes). Barnes is a Sophomore, while both the Tennessee boys are freshman. Then add in Neese who will play part of next season. I think we're going to have a pretty good team in a year or two. Hopefully we can find a big guy that can at least rebound and not be a turnover machine. Some of you need to quit hitting the panic button so fast. Like it or not, we are in a rebuilding year. We might have a lot of talent, but a lot of it is not "experienced" talent yet.



100% spot on. Nobody in their right mind would walk away from 3/4 of a million dollars. You had damn well better fire me and I'm still collecting my buyout. 

People act like we're 2-10 on the season... we're close to .500 and have split our first couple in conference. If we close out games, we'd probably be sitting at the 10-11 win mark. Also, excuse or not, we're still a very young team overall. Also, it says a lot when two walk-ons are seeing minutes. Means that your talent hasn't quite panned out or isn't ready yet. I'm frustrated like everyone else but once a game is over, I try to switch from emotion to logic when I'm analyzing everything.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I'm sure Wells buyout was dirt cheap too since literally NO ONE CARES ABOUT WOMEN'S BASKETBALL!!!!
> 
> And when it comes to Lansing would any of you seriously resign and lose out on $750K? I seriously doubt it. Most of you are slaving away at some job and won't make that much in the next decade, so let's get real here. It's ISU's fault for being stupid and giving him a rolling contract that we have to buyout. At least Lansing's teams are still competitive. Based on the complaints I see you'd think our men's team was 2-13.
> 
> Also with this team we have three guards with a ton of potential (Barnes, Key, and Hughes). Barnes is a Sophomore, while both the Tennessee boys are freshman. Then add in Neese who will play part of next season. I think we're going to have a pretty good team in a year or two. Hopefully we can find a big guy that can at least rebound and not be a turnover machine. Some of you need to quit hitting the panic button so fast. Like it or not, we are in a rebuilding year. We might have a lot of talent, but a lot of it is not "experienced" talent yet.



Winning at home and losing in OT at ISUR, is a pretty good start in my book.  The Redbirds look like a very good team.  If we can cut 4-5 TO's off of our games, we will be VERY competitive for the rest of this year and ready for next year.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Also, it says a lot when two walk-ons are seeing minutes. Means that your talent hasn't quite panned out or isn't ready yet. I'm frustrated like everyone else but once a game is over, I try to switch from emotion to logic when I'm analyzing everything.



Since you mentioned it, the walk-ons have looked ok out there.  Are they just playing as a reward for working hard, or are they capable?  

Also wonder what others feel about JB's hook passes.  They won't be as accurate as two-hand passes, but he has thrown some good, bullet passes.  He had 3 in the first half of the ISUR game to guys right under the basket.  He is showing good court vision and the desire and ability to distribute the ball.  He's making too many TO's but I think Coach wants him to be creative and get the experience.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> Since you mentioned it, the walk-ons have looked ok out there.  Are they just playing as a reward for working hard, or are they capable?
> 
> Also wonder what others feel about JB's hook passes.  They won't be as accurate as two-hand passes, but he has thrown some good, bullet passes.  He had 3 in the first half of the ISUR game to guys right under the basket.  He is showing good court vision and the desire and ability to distribute the ball.  He's making too many TO's but I think Coach wants him to be creative and get the experience.



I'm sure they absolutely bust their ass in practice and deserve time. It still says something about your scholarship players when #14 and #15 are playing ahead of #8-13. Hell, I think Deady was like first or second off the bench and he's completely passive offensively. Speaks volumes to me. With Neese and Williams joining the fold next year, it should be insanely difficult for those kids to get PT unless it is victory formation time.

Also, agree on Barnes. It looked like he watched some Jake highlights because he's been going baseline and jumping with nowhere to go with the ball and throwing lazy passes that we used to bellyache about Jake doing. His don't seem to have the #13 luck right now as they've been picked off more often than not.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I hated it when JO did that.  He should have passed more with HIS FEET ON THE FLOOR.  
I don't consider JB a great handler, but he can pass and his shot is as smooth as silk.


----------



## meistro

While I’m not a women’s basketball fan. I do find it interesting the turnaround our lady Sycamores have made. Seems the change in leadership has made a world of difference.


----------



## treeman

While it’s good to see them win some games, but the fact is the MVC is really really bad in WBB right now


----------

